# Reels that swim



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Magicrik mentioned in another thread that he could do with a waterproof reel which is something I could go for too.

So has anyone got any good ideas on the best eggbeaters for Yak fishing? I've already destroyed a couple because after a dunk in salt water the bearings seaze up and they are never the same again. I know I could strip them and flush them and re oil them but who wants to service their reels like that after every trip. A soak in a bucket of fresh water is my limit.

I'm now using elcheapo Shimanos with a rear drag aquired for $26 at the Boat Show as they only have a single bearing and for my mind will probably outlast a $650 reel. I dont care if I go through 10 of them this year but would prefer to use something a little smoother if it can put up with the salt water swimming.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi I have been thinking about waterproof reels for some time as even when beach fishing my reels cop a floggng (I am a dedicated spinning reel fan) I have looked at most options and unless you want to spend stella or saltiga dollars there isnt anything that is water proof. The alvey (as much as i hate those low tech things) are probably the ideal kayak reel at a realistic price.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Shimano Symetre has a good reputation for handling salt. I've got two and dunked them a few times. Only stripped them down once and they are fine. Not like new but still working well. Not as hardy as an alvey but worth considering if you want to stick with eggbeaters. You should be able to pick one up for around $130


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

My two little Pfluegers have sttod up pretty well to my abuse over the last 6 months or so.

So have the Saratogas & Lemax jobbies. 50 or so bucks each - beautiful smooth running. pretty good value I think.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> I'm now using elcheapo Shimanos with a rear drag aquired for $26 at the Boat Show as they only have a single bearing and for my mind will probably outlast a $650 reel. I dont care if I go through 10 of them this year but would prefer to use something a little smoother if it can put up with the salt water swimming.


A mate of mine has this philosophy with gear which is salt encrusted and never rinsed or serviced, and is getting a couple of years out of Lemax reels off ebay at about $30 [dealer is in Vic I think]; they give good service and pretty good drags, haven't seen a fish lost through reel failure to this point


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think threadlines are up to the job on yaks used in the brine. I have seen and experienced a few failures at VERY inconvenient times. A really expensive (>$500) one might be OK, but I'll never know. I think whatever the make they just have too many moving parts. A pity, because they are nice to use.
I don't like having to fret about keeping reels dry...
Good luck and good fishing.
Peter


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

My threadlines are always in the drink.
I have no problem dunking them and none have given up the ghost on me yet, i just oil em up when i get home


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah l have gone thru quite a few egg beaters..My latest attempt for trolling anyway, was to get an overhead trolling reel (cheap $30) off ebay. Happy because of the extra line it holds. Also l came up with the idea of using a womans shower net, but smaller; used to cover food in a microwave. This helps with the salt water splash anyway.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hobie Vic.........ive been fishing about for a reel....... :lol: :lol: :lol: i kill myself. Anywho ive seen only a small hand full on my short list
Shimano Baitrunners B serise all have waterproof drags
Shimano Speedmaster ive been told is total waterproof but they dont make the eggbeater anymore but i have seen some still around.
But like most of the guys said the cheap one of ebay do the trick.......i got a japanese import about 4 months ago called side winder and its the only reel ive got that ive not had to strip down and clean.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm also a fn of the shimano's. I have an Aernos 3500 and an Aernos 2000 that have both seen nearly a year of yak fishing and are still going strong...(without having to ever be serviced)

these reels are around the $80 mark (i think)


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

These are the catz azz, no I don't have one. Probably the Ultimate yak reel.

http://www.vanstaal.com/About.html


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Les Lammers said:


> These are the catz azz, no I don't have one. Probably the Ultimate yak reel.
> 
> http://www.vanstaal.com/About.html


Very impressive Les. However, seems more suited to spinning off the rocks and beach than off the yak. At that size and not having to cast, I'd rather use an overhead.

And for the ultimate in saltwater resistance, the Queenlanders have it all sewn up - Alvey


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Peril,

I think Cabela's sells Alveys here. Simple is good. Do you need a special rod to mount an Alvey?

I am considering carrying some plastic food wrap to cover the reels with if the water gets rough.

Bottom line, reels used in yaks require more maintainence. I use a synthetic grease that is impervious to saltwater and hope for the best.

Les


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been using 3 reels that have been trouble free the last 18 months - Okuma Inspira 15, Daiwa Capricorn 1500 and Pflueger President 6730.

All of these have had their fair share of saltwater spray and splashes and all I do is give them a quick hose down and then a spray of Inox and a quick wipe over. Still working like a charm and I haven't had to strip any of them down yet.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Les Lammers said:


> I think Cabela's sells Alveys here. Simple is good. Do you need a special rod to mount an Alvey?


If you're casting with them, yes. You need a very large stripping guide placed a fair distance from the reel to handle the loops coming off the large spool. This is usually supplemented with an open guide between the reel and the stripper.

Off the yak where casting isn't used much or casting distance isn't important then you can put them on a standard spin stick. If you're not casting at all then their snapper reels are all you need and there is no issue with guides.

They are so rugged its not funny. Though if you use the basic models without a drag, playing fish is a completely different art. Very easy to drag the hook out of the mouths of smaller fish (done that) or to burn your hand palming the spool when trying to stop a bigger fish (no experience here)


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Les.  


> I think Cabela's sells Alveys here. Simple is good. Do you need a special rod to mount an Alvey?


Mate, I am an Alvey man, through and through. For absolute reliability and strength, they have no peer. I play with the dainty little eggbeaters and overheads from time to time because of their light weight and ease of use but when I want to put serious fish on board I return to the alveys every time. :twisted:

They are bigger and heavier than the high tech jobs and the line needs to be guided onto the spool with your finger but they are allmost indestructable and are impervious to salt water. Sand, if left in them will eventually wear out the axle but that is about all. They will also twist your line so a quality swivel is necessary.

re the rods, for casting from a yak, and of the very few models Cabelas Stock, I would recommend the 500 BCXL as a first Alvey, coupled with a rod around 8 to 9 feet in length, slow taper and with a butt length around 8 inches.

Beach/surf or rock fishing, go for the 650 model with a rod 10 to 12 feet in length tapered to suit the fish you are chasing. Again a short butt around 8 or 9 inches.

For bottom Bashing off shore or trolling for big pelagics, I would recommend the 700C5 coupled with a short stiff rod aroung 5 or 6 feet with a butt length around 10 inches. (This is NOT a casting reel)

Also, monofiliament line is much better with these reels than braid.

Casting information will be on the Alvey box or if not check out the Alvey website.

These reels are more suited to bait fishing than casting lures ( though they will do it very well) I particularly like them for livebaiting with our yabbies (a small crustecean) with a very fragile body and is easily cast off the hook. With a long, slow tapered rod and light line (4lb) and casting these unweighted baits they are ideal.

I own, and have used all of the reel sizes I have mentioned here (only earlier dragless models) for more than 40 years. They are still as good now as they were when I got them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I've got quite a few reels, a few of which have exlcusive uses, such as rock fishing or for some hiking trips I go on. But I have 3 that get multi-use, including yak fishing - only one is inexpensive and ironically, it gets used the least (even though it works well). The inexpensive one is a Shimano Sienna 2500, and despite being dunked several times and sprayed a lot, its doing fine. I also have a Shimano Aerlex 1500 (not cheap at all) that is a dream to use even after many dunkings as well as a Penn Liveliner 4000L, which I usually bring along if I can picture myself bait fishing for something big like snapper or shark.

I am religious about rinsing reels ASAP (to the point of taking a big bottle of water to douse the reels with as soon as I get back to the car) and spray them with Innox after every 2nd trip or so. had no problems with any of them... yet.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

agree with hairy, i have used lemax off ebay and found them to be o.k., but they are the only brand of threadline i will buy off ebay , as have had others self destruct on me very quickly


----------



## johnb (Nov 4, 2006)

the reel that i will be using the most once i get a yak will be a penn 4400ss near indestructable
i use it in the surf alot and its copped afew waves nothing a rinse carnt fix
i do pull my reels down once a year at least and haven ever had much of a problem with the penn reel


----------

